# Venezuela Serras



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Heres my new fry, only 1 inch from Pedro's Venezuela shipment. Body looks pretty elongated. Possibly a Elong or Irritans? Pedro said Elongs dont come from that region so.. we will see!

This little one is already getting comfortable with me and attacking dried water spots on the tank. Ill take a video soon.

Ill keep updates here.

*1st hour in tank*








*Next day*


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin good, congrats on the purchase









I'm gonna move this down to the Piranha Pictures Forum


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice, and I already see a little aggression tilt in the 2nd photo


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

some one offered me sub-adult black rhom with a black spot, is it a vinny? looks like this:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> some one offered me sub-adult black rhom with a black spot, is it a vinny? looks like this:


No way of telling where it was collected just by looking at it, but let's not derail this thread, if you want a species ID, you can start a thread in the ID section


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

That is not an elong. Even babies share the same shape as adults.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm, so most likely an irritans? Does this fry share the same shape as a 1" baby rhom. its body does seem a little elongated then the onces ive seen. Any opinions?

I know a little too much to ask for, for IDing at 1 inch.

Otherwise, Im very happy with this one, already showing its agressive side, which can take a very long time and already swimming in front of the tank. Ill post a video once hes 100%.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Not a elong for sure because elong has a longer body. Search for baby elongs on this forum and you will see the difference.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

eating yet? If so what are you feeding?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not irritans...they dont have any black on the end of the tail. Most likely rhombeus.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, he is eating black worms about 3 times a day.


cduuuub said:


> eating yet? If so what are you feeding?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys, already eatting frozen bloodworms and PE Mysis. Ahh good stuff!



Grosse Gurke said:


> Not irritans...they dont have any black on the end of the tail. Most likely rhombeus.


I'm wishing for a rhom but can it possibly go into spilo or sanchezi?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

will they take flake?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

cduuuub said:


> will they take flake?


Why don't u try, some might some might not

I've only used fbw and mysis


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

chrscap said:


> will they take flake?


Why don't u try, some might some might not

I've only used fbw and mysis
[/quote]

they eat beefheart and mysis shrimjp


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

chrscap said:


> Not irritans...they dont have any black on the end of the tail. Most likely rhombeus.


I'm wishing for a rhom but can it possibly go into spilo or sanchezi?
[/quote]

Definately not sanchezi. Probly not spilo.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

mods please remove post #4, dont want to throw anyone off.

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

chrscap said:


> will they take flake?


Why don't u try, some might some might not

I've only used fbw and mysis
[/quote]
I have tried. That's why I asked you. I have yet to get them to eat anything but bloodworms. No reason to get pissy buddy.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

cduuuub said:


> will they take flake?


Why don't u try, some might some might not

I've only used fbw and mysis
[/quote]
I have tried. That's why I asked you. I have yet to get them to eat anything but bloodworms. No reason to get pissy buddy.
[/quote]
Not pissy at all, not sure why you ask its best to try it yourself as each fish has its own. I'm not a big fan of flakes but glad to hear your p is eatting well.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good. Nice little guy and post some new pics in a month.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are more clear shots, best close up pics I can take.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Just curious is all. wondering how everyone's baby p's are doing what theyre eating.

but my 2 look alot different from the pictures ive seen people posting, they are alot longer an not as tall. theyre like little torpedos.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I does seem rather elongated but it still is not elongated like an elong. Like gg said I'd guess it's a rhom. I don't think sanchezi are vinny. If you are sure it is from venezala I would go through opefe and see what serras you can find from there.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

RIP little one.

Everything was good, water perams good, enough air, I don't know.

But it did have 2 sets of upper teeth like irritans.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know if it's how you took the pics but your looks bigger then mine. Mine is eating like 2-3 black worms 3 times a day.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Genesis8 said:


> I don't know if it's how you took the pics but your looks bigger then mine. Mine is eating like 2-3 black worms 3 times a day.


I know, you said that already back on page 1, lol.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Oops I did.


----------

